# The monster has arrived



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

This afternoon a ridiculously heavy parcel arrived at the door containing one Mazzer Royal grinder.

So I have spent the past three hours stripping it down and giving it a serious cleaning, adjusting the doser and dialing it in. Titanium burr set in it has virtually no wear so should see me out and just had my first coffee and it only took two shots to dial in.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like you got a bargain Don

Have fun getting to know it over the next few days. Hope you've stocked up on beans now in case you get another cold snap before xmas


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

We need pics! Sounds amazing, I don't think my girlfriend would forgive me if I bought such a huge grinder though.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/1003/funkee/mazzer.jpg

There you go for a piccie.

The paint on it is a bit bashed as one might expect for an ex commercial machine, in the spring I will strip the brute down and get the body powder coated, it`ll look as good as new then.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Haa, I was slightly overconfident with my dialing in comment yesterday, this morning some more fiddling was required.

First shot was a choker, adjusted the collar (bit stiff, must give it another clean and lube it with some different lube ? silicon spray), woah too far it`s a gusher. go a bit finer and third shot nearly spot on. I can feel a marked difference in the grind texture when I tamp, the coffee seems to grip the tamper more than with the MC2. The coffee seemed to have more depth and complexity of flavour too. The adjustment collar needs very little movement to get a marked change in grind fineness.

Now a weird observation, ever since i have been using the Silvia / MC2 combination, more espresso flows from the right PF spout compared to the left. I levelled the Silvia and checked that there was no difference in the spout channels but no change in this behaviour. Now, it no longer happens, I get an almost identical pour volume coming from each spout and I have no explanation as to why.

Family are descending this morning so I will have eight doubles to produce, that should allow me to get the last bit of grind tweakery for the Colombian beans I am using today.

Don


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW...That's huuuuge!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

More info, this time regarding the doser.

On the web people bang on about two things, grind retention and throwing grinds to the left. I`m getting around a quarter of a gram retained so far and that is me sweeping all the grinds out and weighing them. The throw to the left only happens if you whack the lever hard, with a gentle movement, the grinds drop cleanly into the portafilter.

Don


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well that`s everyone vibrating gently to the caffeine rhythm, the grinder performed faultlessly and I am getting less waste than with the MC2 so far, the issue I will have to get the hang of consistently is grinding the right quantity of beans required each time. Today got it spot on, but I`m sure I will have a few misfires.

Now having a sturdy whisky to combat the caffeine overdose LOL and watching Higgins and Williams do their snooker thing.

Don


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks amazing! I love how it dwarfs the Silvia 

I should probably set up some searches on ebay to notify me as the only way to get a bargain like this is to keep an eye out and be lucky.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Outlaws have left, father in law (ex-engineer) was very impressed with the grinder, mother in law went "my god what is it, a grinder say I, Is that all it does? says she" shaking her head and returning to the lounge to await her coffee, no doubt considering the ongoing madness of her son in law. No comment about the coffee, they seem to have got rather used to getting a decent one when they come round.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, it is big. Sounds as though you got an excellent bargain.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

That is some serious kit, and you have a very understanding wife for that to be in the kitchen.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

When I visit Costa at Lakeside their grinder is massive. Having the same machine as you Don I can appreciate just how big the beast is. Looks impressive though I must say.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I had no actual intention of buying such a massive grinder but could not resist at the price and it actually takes up less counter space than you think as long as you can handle the vertical aspect. I`m finding it easy to use, very little mess and with a careful eye on the quantity I grind each time next to no wasted beans. After each grinding session I give the doser a quick vacuum, a brush out and another vacuum. It is also very quiet compared to the MC2, not that can criticize the little grinder, it has served me very well for just over a year and will hopefully find a new home sometime soon.


----------

